# cloth diapers with disposable wipes



## blumooned (Nov 11, 2009)

Does anyone else use this combo? When you have a poopy diaper, so you just put the dirty wipes in the garbage can by themselves?

I don't know why this grosses me out so much - I liked it better when they were all wrapped up in the dirty disposable diaper (before we switched to cloth). Our garbage can has a lid, so that's not a problem, but DS often sticks his hands in there & I'm always afraid he's going to pull one out!









I'm not going to stop using disposable wipes







- I love having them around. They're convenient when we're out, not just for butts, but hands too! And I like the ease of them.


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

Yes, we used disposable wipes most of the time. I lined my garbage cans with old grocery bags, and just took them out often. I had them where the kids couldn't get into them, but sometimes the dogs ate them. So that was gross!

You could just roll them up in the cloth diaper and wash them, then throw them away. We washed them many times by accident and it didn't seem to cause any problems.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

We use cloth wipes, it's MUCH easier. I do keep some disposable wipes around for other stuff (a package lives in the car and is often useful) but for actual poopy diapers the cloth wipes are easier and work MUCH better.

-Angela


----------



## mamakaikai (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fuamami* 
You could just roll them up in the cloth diaper and wash them, then throw them away. We washed them many times by accident and it didn't seem to cause any problems.

Yep, when we use disposable wipes, I just keep them in the dipe and wash everything. Same as what you would do with disposable diapers/wipes, except instead of going to the garbage, they all just get washed. You can then reuse them, or dispose.


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

If we are at home, they go in the trash can. if we are out of the house, I use one of those little disposable diaper bags and then throw away. We have a ton left over from using sposies


----------



## siennaflower (Aug 31, 2004)

I use sposie wipes and just wrap them up in the diaper and toss in the wash. As I'm transfering to the dryer I pick them out. No big deal at all.


----------



## treeoflife3 (Nov 14, 2008)

I find it easier to just use cloth wipes myself, but I also wash the sposie wipes when we do use them. they come out all fluffy haha. My daughter likes to play with them for some reason


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

I use sposie wipes. i just put them in the trash can next to the changing table. we use a sposie diaper at night, so that goes in there too.

i wouldn't mind using cloth wipes, i've just never gotten around to it. I haven't had time to figure out what solution to use


----------



## em123 (Jun 9, 2007)

We do this combo. I keep a small trash can with a bag in it just for wipes. It has a heavy lid, my son never plays with it, and we change it once a week. It doesn't smell unless you open the can! It's one of those metal step stool cans from Target, the smallest size.


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

We did this combo for awhile and I had a 2 gallon ziplock under the changing table that was clearly labeled "Dirty Wipes". It worked well for us. I quit using disposable wips for the most part though.

Also, when Im out, I use disposables and I wrap them up in a cloth diaper. When I wash them I take them out and put them in a used grocery bag before putting them in the trash.


----------



## poppan (Mar 8, 2008)

I used a step-on can with a lid -- you know, you step on the foot pedal and the lid pops up -- and kept that in the bathroom. Change diaper, put wipe in dipe, go to bathroom, open dipe, wipe goes in the trash can, poop goes in the toilet. My kids didn't go in there much and even if they did, they couldn't open the trash can lid.


----------



## Mama Khi (Sep 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rhiOrion* 

i wouldn't mind using cloth wipes, i've just never gotten around to it. I haven't had time to figure out what solution to use

I always just use water. Was I supposed to make a solution? Lol


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Khi* 
I always just use water. Was I supposed to make a solution? Lol

I dunno. When I tried just using water it started to stink. Though that was in a wipes warmer, which probably helped bacteria grow. I suppose I could just use a spray bottle or something. I don't know why exactly it seems so overwhelming to use cloth wipes! It should be really really simple.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

Uh, yeah cloth wipes are much simpler if you are using cloth diapers. I just wet them in the sink when I need one. No need for a warmer or solution or anything like that.

As far as the OPs question, you could try flushables but they are more expensive.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Usually I shake out the solids anyway. So, I would wipe with the disposable wipes, put them in the diaper, set aside, put new diaper on DD, set her free -- then go into the bathroom shake off the solids and toss the wipes. If DH was doing it, I told him to just leave the wipes in the diapers and I would take care of it later. He just was NOT as into CD'ing as I was. Sometimes I would flush the wipes. I'm not sure if I was supposed to do that but it was much easier to do that sometimes! LOL.


----------



## lunita1 (May 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blumooned* 
Does anyone else use this combo? When you have a poopy diaper, so you just put the dirty wipes in the garbage can by themselves?

I don't know why this grosses me out so much - I liked it better when they were all wrapped up in the dirty disposable diaper (before we switched to cloth). Our garbage can has a lid, so that's not a problem, but DS often sticks his hands in there & I'm always afraid he's going to pull one out!









I'm not going to stop using disposable wipes







- I love having them around. They're convenient when we're out, not just for butts, but hands too! And I like the ease of them.

I love my disposable wipes for sticky fingers & faces. I keep a package in the car. I don't use them on bottoms while cloth diapering though. It's much more of a hassle, and almost always results in disposable wipes inadvertently making their way into my diaper laundry. By using a baby washcloth/cloth wipe I can dispose of the diaper and wipe in the same place. I also use rags or washcloths for other wipe-ups at home, and those wipes go into our diaper laundry too. Are you SURE you don't want to switch to cloth for wiping bottoms? You could still continue to use the disposable wipes for other, less messy uses. Then it wouldn't matter as much if your ds pulled one out of the trash.


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

Wow. I cannot STAND disposable wipes, at home or out. Granted when going out it's a lot more convenient to use single-use wipes, and I have bought them when I forgot to bring cloth wipes, but to me they don't do nearly as good a job. When DS has poop explosions, it takes one baby washcloth to clean him up - or three or four disposable wipes, which just smear the poop around.


----------



## blumooned (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies! Maybe I do need to look into cloth wipes! For now, though, I will be using some of your methods for the sposie wipes.


----------



## mamakaikai (Apr 17, 2009)

yeah, for the cloth wipes, I've only ever used tap water at the time of use. I've never had rash issues.


----------

